# Barbs in a planted tank?



## cuznhottie (Apr 22, 2008)

I haven't seen much info on Barbs in a planted tank. I'm planning on getting a few plants in a low light setting and was wondering what kind of behavior I should expect from my Tiger Barbs. Will they nibble on the plants? Eat them like crazy? Or just enjoy the chance to hide? I see that they are listed as omnivores in many places so I was just curious.


----------



## ummyeah (Apr 8, 2008)

They shouldn't bother tough plants like anubias. On The Planted Tank forum there was a tiger tank planted with anubias attached to driftwood.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have both tiger and rosy barbs in one of my tanks and have never even seen them nibble on the plants. They just to busy chasing each other around.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have cherry barbs in my 55 and they are actually decent algae eaters.

They go after the hair algae/clado I have.


----------



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

I have several different barbs in my planted tank and though they have never eaten any plants, they seem to take away from the serenity of the planted tank by constantly zipping around and chasing each other. 
Brian


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

The amount of activity that is entertaining is a matter of personal preference. I like the fact that my neon rosey barbs and cherry barbs sometimes go darting across the tank (I have a 5 ft. 100 gal. tank). Most of my other fish are much less active. I do think the constant fast activity of fish like danios is too much for me. 

My barbs nibble lightly on my soft-leaf Wisteria plants, but they don't seem to actually do any damage. As Adragontattoo said, barbs do eat algae, including some of the hair/string algaes that most fish won't eat. Personally, I don't find the cherry barbs big enough to eat through much of a significant algae problem, but the neon rosey barbs are piglets and they do put away quite a bit of algae when available. Generally, though, the neon rosey barbs very much prefer algae on a solid surface, such as tubing. They don't seem to like to eat algae off the substrate.


----------



## cuznhottie (Apr 22, 2008)

Great! Thanks for all the input. I am one of those that loves the activity of barbs. That's why they are the main fish in my aquarium! And I have to say that my barbs love algae because I occasionally give them algae wafers and they eat it right off the substrate.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

I have cherry barbs with an amazon sowrd, some delecate stem plants (unsure of variety), java moss, and java fern, pennywort and duckweed. They seem to touch none of those.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Jan 31, 2008)

I've heard reports of Rosey barbs eating plants, but my Tiger and Cherry barbs leave the plants alone.


----------



## _chicken_ (Oct 7, 2007)

My rosy barbs eat plants. They will actually eat the new anubias leaves as they are unfurling.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

I have always wondered if it varies even within a specific variety of fish.


----------



## ranchwest (Jul 17, 2005)

Adragontattoo said:


> I have always wondered if it varies even within a specific variety of fish.


Yes, for a number of reasons. One is that fish try to make up for deficiencies in their diet. If fish are well-fed on a variety of food, they will be less likely to eat plants or other fish.

It is my experience that Rosey Barbs eat a lot. Mine get a lot to eat, so that may be one reason they don't bother the plants (or at least they haven't). I'm not saying that it is necessarily a good idea to feed a lot, just that it does reduce the likelihood of them eating plants. Because I feed a lot and have a lot of fish, I do partial water changes several times a week and have a lot of plants.


----------



## cuznhottie (Apr 22, 2008)

_chicken_ said:


> My rosy barbs eat plants. They will actually eat the new anubias leaves as they are unfurling.


Good thing I'm not getting rosy barbs! Tigers are my favs. Plus the little corys are cute! And I want my anubias leaves to be left mostly alone.


----------

